# Landscape entry 1



## mysteryscribe (Aug 8, 2006)

just to anchor the threat


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 8, 2006)

This kind of thing is also landscape i think


----------



## JamesD (Aug 8, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> just to anchor the threat




Who are you threatening?

Are these both entries?  How many entries are allowed?  Shouldn't we come up with some rules (and a prize)?


----------



## terri (Aug 8, 2006)

I think we should have some general guidelines, too, if not rules. (Now, you know Charlie digs in when you mention rules, James.) 

But the foremost questions for me are (and I ain't a judge or even participating, just tossing this out there for your consideration):

1) How many entries per person?

2) Will you allow coloring and/or other manipulation of the image in PS or whatever? 

What else?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 8, 2006)

good points all Well we can overload matt or we can just pick one ourselves but we need a time limit or I will be forever changing mine.

I think the idea is to bring all you got to the table, but start with a paper negative. That's my only requirement but I can do whatever the group wants no fuss from me.

The contest was just a lark to promote the use of paper negatives so the end products might vary widely just to stretch the use of the media.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 9, 2006)

JamesD said:
			
		

> Who are you threatening?
> 
> Are these both entries? How many entries are allowed? Shouldn't we come up with some rules (and a prize)?


 
threatening me, Im not violent just poorly educated...


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 9, 2006)

I don&#8217;t have any paper need to get some, damn think it&#8217;s easier to order it for LA or NY that to drive to Fort Lauderdale


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 9, 2006)

freestyle's arista paper is cheap and pretty good stuff.  The rc is thin enough to almost pass for film.  Shipping is about three days.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 9, 2006)

I ordered from Freestyle tonight but after I drove over to the Wolf supper store, got there at 7:15 but had closed at 7:00.  You would think in a two county area with around 4-million people there would be more the 2 places (that I know) open past 7pm that sell traditional photo supplies. Dang thing is that I just placed an order with Freestyles last Saturday.  As for the paper I when with Foma VC FB Matte is was the smallest pack.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 10, 2006)

I use so much paper I get the 5x7 hundred sheet.  Each sheet give me one 4x5 and two 2x3 sheets.  An awful lot of paper negatives.  But then I have about seven boxes of 4x5 cut film and 5 boxes of 2x3.  a drawer full of 120 rolls.  My problem is things to shoot with it all.


----------

